

JavaScript Game Development Asynchronous Execution Loop - caspervonb
http://caspervonb.github.io/2014/02/24/javascript-game-development-asynchronous-execution-loop.html

======
angersock
I'm sorry for voicing my ignorance, but the article mentions a high-
performance timer with microsecond granularity.

Are these things actually useful to anyone? I was under the impression that
most operating systems use something on the near order of a few milliseconds
of granularity--thus, any extra precision is not really useful.

It seems strange to me that we'd care about microsecond resolution in
Javascript.

~~~
caspervonb
Albeit high performance and JavaScript might seem like an oxymoron, for game
physics a high precision timer does matter, altho not the most crucial,
chances are you'll never notice the difference considering the type of games
that are typically going to be written for the browser.

